# spring2010 landscape pics



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello to all. This spring is the best I have ever seen here in Michigan. All the fruit tress,lilacs,tulips,irises etc all in bloom at the same time. Here are a few pics taken this morning at my place.


front of house










garden RR area










east side backyard tulips,iris,peones far right,lilac between pines at very back


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! Nice to see you posting.

Was out enjoying the landlady's tulips just the other day.


----------

